# Samba unterbricht Verbindung



## stephsto (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem SUSE Linux 9.2 einen Samba 3 am laufen. Bisher lief alles wie geschmiert doch jetzt hab ich ein ernstes Problem: 
Ich habe zwei Shares auf meinem Server. Public und Home. Das Homeverzeichnis ist für jeden user anders. Das Problem ist, wenn ich im Homeverzeichnis eine/n Datei oder Ordner ändere, d.h lösche, kopiere oder erstelle, wird die Verbindung zum Samba Server unterbrochen. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. smb.conf sollte OK sein denn es lief ja schon ein fast ganzes Jahr


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Oktober 2005)

Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
lernt es niemand in diesem Land?

Stephsto, sollen wir jetzt raten ?
Häng uns mal die Logdatei an, damit wir vielleicht einen Hinweis bekommen und nicht unsere Glaskugel befragen müssen.

Danke...


----------

